# Starrett Fixed Sqaure



## GaryK

I would be amazed if it came from the company like that. I remember seeing exactly how they make their
squares and they leave nothing to chance.


----------



## rikkor

If you didn't get it new it may be suffering from abuse by a previous owner.


----------



## Dominic

Starrett is a high quality tool manufacture and I would not expect this from them. If it is a new tool I would e-mail the company and note the problem you are having. I am sure they would make it right. Thanks for taking the time to educate us.


----------



## jude

Have you ever tried something called the AngLevel by www.toplineinnovations.com? Supposedly it does the same thing as the Starrett but also measures angles, levels and more. I haven't personally tried it enough to write a full review but wonder if anyone else has checked it out.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut

I have several Starrett tools and I have come to expect them to be of high quality. My perception from the pictures you posted are that this is not a new tool. It may even be a counterfeit.

Caveat emptor


----------



## DanYo

many times squares are adjustable. if it was dropped, and knocked cock-eyed, a little research might find a remedy


----------



## MyronW

Return it if you can and get a Starrett 6" Combination Square. Starrett tools are among the best- but I see lots of potential issues with this model square. Like not staying square!


----------



## USCJeff

You might be right Scott. I'm sure it's not a fake, but the close-up does show a nick or two. It was purchased new so I can only assume that I'm to blame and unknowingly did some damage. I could have but it that way, but I would think that I'd of caught that. Maybe not.


----------



## gator9t9

I think i would send this tool to the STARRETT company at my own expense just to see what they say ….STARRETT is one of the BEST ! This is the only negative comment i have ever seen about STARRETT. Something is amiss here …


----------



## TroutGuy

Having spent 25 years as a machinist, I've use a wide variety Starrett tools over the years. I also own a fair number. I can honestly say that they are as good as anything on the market. I don't have a single complaint about any of them. That said, everybody makes a lemon now and then. I am more leery of manufacturers that claim 'zero defects', than ones that will back their product and repair/replace if needed. I would be very surprised if they wouldn't make it right if you let them know about your problem.


----------



## MrRon

My first thought would be; the square was damaged somehow. The second; Starrett makes some of their tools in CHINA. I don't think any tool that incorporates wood in it's construction can ever be 100% accurate.


----------



## USCJeff

There's some truth to the wood comment Ron. The design seems solid though even with wood. there is metal laminated where the measure hits the handle and there are metal crosspins. Both could be troubled by wood movement, but it seems they've designed it to compensate. I've concluded damage or fluke. I've since had no issues with their products and use them as a standard for ensuring other measures are accurate. It was a CHEAP price for a Starrett product. It isn't a fake as I'm very familiar with the supplier. Paid for what I got comes to mind.


----------

